# Hot or Cold?



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

What is more limiting to your lifestyle? Excessive heat or bitter cold and snow? 

For me it is heat. I am sitting here thinking how nice it will be to start my Saturday morning cycle rides again or sitting outside for dinner, or relaxing outside at night with a little chill music, a bottle of wine, and the coyotes howling.

I can handle cold and snow. It does not seem to sap my desire to be sociable or outside (granted you do not cycle in a blizzard!). You can ice fish, sit outside at a bonfire, snowmobile, X country ski. It does not make me want to hole up and wait for the sun to go in.

Of course, I will feel much better when I am relaxing outside when most of the country is shivering in a deep freeze, but by August I am just done with the heat in Tucson!

Others?


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Excessive heat. I guess, because I am used to winter in Michigan, I can usually put on enough clothes so I can walk outside if I want to.

When it is too hot, only air conditioning makes life bearable.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

I hate the cold...at least when it's hot outside, you can go inside and turn up the AC during the day...but you still have nice warm evenings that lend themselves to all sorts of fun activites...

The cold...not so much, you're pretty much always indoors with the heat on blast...


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Good thought. A lot probably depends on what you learned to live with as a child.


----------



## AMVanquish (May 24, 2005)

The heat bothers me much more than the cold. I've been to places like Minneapolis in December and Denmark in February, the kind of weather where as soon as you step outside, the wind burns your face. Still, I would gladly stay there versus any temperature over 90(dry or humid.)

In fact, my idea of a perfect evening is a calm, clear night where it's just chilly enough for you to see your breath.


----------



## southernstunna (Mar 14, 2007)

The cold is terrible. I cannot stand having to wear three layers of clothing and looking like the Michelin Man just so I can go outside. The heat doesn't bother me at all. The humidity, on the other hand...


----------



## Gong Tao Jai (Jul 7, 2005)

I dislike the heat. Clothing-wise, cold is much better-- you can have fun adding layers and you needn't worry about sweating under too many clothes.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

Gong Tao Jai said:


> I dislike the heat. Clothing-wise, cold is much better-- you can have fun adding layers and you needn't worry about sweating under too many clothes.


True...but I find that the heat is fun when it comes to clothing too...when it's hot out, you can change clothes like 2 or 3 times a day, as the day progresses and the temp changes...


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

southernstunna said:


> The cold is terrible. I cannot stand having to wear three layers of clothing and looking like the Michelin Man just so I can go outside.


You see, there is the thing. I do not require three layers of clothing in most settings. I mean, yes, I will have on a skidoo suit if I ice fish. But for normal city living, an overcoat in the bitter cold but just my suit jacket is fine for most weather down to about 25 degrees. Where I live now, I can easily have my entire back drenched in sweat in the time it takes for my vehicles AC to cool the passenger cab, wearing just a light dress shirt.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Wayfarer said:


> You see, there is the thing. I do not require three layers of clothing in most settings. I mean, yes, I will have on a skidoo suit if I ice fish. But for normal city living, an overcoat in the bitter cold but just my suit jacket is fine for most weather down to about 25 degrees. *Where I live now, I can easily have my entire back drenched in sweat in the time it takes for my vehicles AC to cool the passenger cab, wearing just a light dress shirt.*


I agree, it's been in the 100's here the last couple weeks. I'll take cold over heat anyday.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

It is what it is...hot or cold, wet or dry...enjoy the moment, it's all good!


----------



## Albert (Feb 15, 2006)

Eagle,

I agree with your sentiment. Fortunately, I'm living in temperate Europe, so I don't have to suffer any extreme temperatures. 

Anyway, I prefer heat in terms of lifestyle (more fun outside) but cold in terms of clothing (I love tweed and flannel and the like).

I hope you enjoy your weather whereever you are,
A.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Albert said:


> Anyway, I prefer heat in terms of lifestyle (more fun outside)...


Albert, you have not experienced true heat if you think that! Come see me when it is 110 

It gets so hot here sometimes planes cannot take off. When I first moved here I assumed it was due to the tarmac becoming too soft. I found out this was not the case however. The true reason is that the air becomes so hot, per Boyle's law, the molecules become so greatly separated, the air cannot provide enough lift for a jet to take off!


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Wayfarer said:


> Albert, you have not experienced true heat if you think that! Come see me when it is 110
> 
> It gets so hot here sometimes planes cannot take off. When I first moved here I assumed it was due to the tarmac becoming too soft. I found out this was not the case however. The true reason is that the air becomes so hot, per Boyle's law, the molecules become so greatly separated, the air cannot provide enough lift for a jet to take off!


Not quite that hot here, but it's 102 with 40% humidity.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Laxplayer said:


> Not quite that hot here, but it's 102 with 40% humidity.


Sadly, we have over 50% humidity atm. It is monsoon season. Three-four weeks of insane cloud bursts. Just last week two people died when the hiking trail they were on suddenly was engulfed in a wall of water. Flash floods have a whole new meaning down here.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

I don't notice hot, but if it gets under 60 degrees, I notice! 

Every once in a while, I think it would be great to live in a colder climate so I could wear my collection of sweaters more often. But when we travel to colder climes I think, maybe not!


----------



## AMVanquish (May 24, 2005)

I was in Hong Kong about nine years ago in September. The temperature was in the high 90's and the humidity was unbearable. Yet, I was surprised how all these young men working in the financial district were dressed in dark suits and not even breaking a sweat. This wasn't only indoors, some of them were running along the crowded streets to catch buses, or running up and down the escaltors at the subway stations. I was the odd one in my shorts and polo shirt.


----------



## eg1 (Jan 17, 2007)

The heat definitely constrains my wardrobe more than the cold -- disgusting heat and humidity is the norm around the Great Lakes during the summer!


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

Andy said:


> I don't notice hot, but if it gets under 60 degrees, I notice!
> 
> Every once in a while, I think it would be great to live in a colder climate so I could wear my collection of sweaters more often. But when we travel to colder climes I think, maybe not!


Same Here...

and to be honest...I really don't mind humidity all that much either...


----------



## Liberty Ship (Jan 26, 2006)

Cold is liberating. Heat is oppressive. Cold air is better to breathe, too. O2 molecules are more dense. Cold keeps the wimps in and you have more of the world to yourself. My ideal day is 35 to 45 degrees with drizzle and fog.


----------



## jpeirpont (Mar 16, 2004)

I hate being hot, being hot forces you to stay inside, even if your naked you'll still be hot. When its cold you can layer or however you dress warm. I'm a New Englander so I suppose I'm used to the cold, but we have some pretty hot weather and I haven't acclimated to it yet. The heat makes you angry I can see why the murder rate rises each summer.


----------



## Trilby (Aug 11, 2004)

Wayfarer said:


> It gets so hot here sometimes planes cannot take off. When I first moved here I assumed it was due to the tarmac becoming too soft. I found out this was not the case however. The true reason is that the air becomes so hot, per Boyle's law, the molecules become so greatly separated, the air cannot provide enough lift for a jet to take off!


That happens in London too. I have had several flights from LCY either cancelled or take off with half of the passengers bumped from the flight due to weight restrictions. The runway is very short and the tolerances for warm weather are pretty small.


----------



## JRR (Feb 11, 2006)

Heat: Sucks

Cold: Bearable

Here in Cincy we've had something like 14 days of plus 90 degrees. It's getting very old. 

Agree with Eagle, grew up in Cleveland so cold is normal. One time in the mid 1990s we had a cold snap where it was negative 20 for about a week. When it finally "warmed" up to 20 degrees, we went out without coats since it felt so warm. LOL...


----------



## gnatty8 (Nov 7, 2006)

I cannot stand the heat. Its been about 100 degrees, maybe more, for the last week, and humidity in Atlanta is legendary (right now it is 80 degrees, with 87% humidity, check this out), and energy-sapping. One other thing that happens here with the heat and humidity is the air becomes toxic and barely breathable. Last week we enjoyed Code-Red air pollution days all week. In fact, according to this website, we have worse air than New York City, with about 1/4 the population in the metro area!!

Fall and winter are obviously tolerable, but IMO, does not make up for the lost months of summer, when almost any activity outside is miserable. We moved to the south from New England, and plan on returning within the next year or so for good. I will not miss the weather in the south.


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

Albert said:


> Eagle,
> 
> *I agree with your sentiment*. Fortunately, I'm living in temperate Europe, so I don't have to suffer any extreme temperatures.
> 
> ...


That about sums it up for me.


----------



## MichaelS (Nov 14, 2005)

This time of year, after any sort of hot spell, I prefer cold weather. Towards the end of February, after weeks of cold weather with no real warm up until April however, I start dreaming of hot weather.

In regards to the heat and air conditioning, when I was a kid growing up in Baltimore, only the "rich" people had air conditioning. For the rest of us, our bodies adapted to heat pretty well. I remember working construction at 16-18 in 95 plus temperatures. While we were not comfortable, it probably did not seem as bad as 90 does to me now (after being VT over 20 years). Everyone was outside all summer, especially at night. We opened up the house in the evening and closed it up during the day.

We are raising a bunch of wimps now! (I suppose we could say the same about indoor heating in the winter but I am never kept from spending time outside due to just cold like I am due to heat sometimes).

Michael


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

https://www.weather.com/outlook/health/airquality/tenday/85741?from=36hr_fcst10DayLink_aq

100+ as far as the eye can see, monsoons continue so high humidity. Seven am right now, 82 degrees and 50% humidity. Bah.


----------



## tabasco (Jul 17, 2006)

*fun at -60F*

takes theses forms:

flinging boiling hot water in the air: it sizzles and disappears complety

blowing soap bubbles: they freeze! (duh)

cross country skiing doesn't work... the snow becomes like sandpaper due to the reduced humidity and sharp points on the crystals.

I've been swimming lately in Lake Superior, water temp 58F; early in the season, when it's 53F, that was harder to get in..now the body remembers and it's not so bad.

Heat the worst, I melt.

-northerner


----------



## agnash (Jul 24, 2006)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> Good thought. A lot probably depends on what you learned to live with as a child.


Just the opposite for me. I've spent most of my life between I-10 and the Gulf of Mexico. I spend all year waiting for our 2 or 3 weeks of blessed winter. My wife actually believes that the weather has an inverse effect on my mood: the warmer and sunnier the weather, the more dour my outlook on life. To counteract this, she took me to London for our honeymoon in late January. It was absoultely beautiful.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I have trouble with both seasons.I sweat profusely during the hot sweltering summer and during winter,my skin turns purple in deep frozen cold weather.So I'd prefer a nice mild Spring.


----------



## 16128 (Feb 8, 2005)

Well having lived in hot dry climates and hot humid climates and... North Dakota, I prefer heat.

In North Dakota, in the middle of winter on a cold, cold day... if your nose runs, it freezes. Human beings should never have to experience this. 

I now live in a hot place but it's by a beach, so that's perfect. 

But I like spring and fall weather if I get to choose!


----------

